# Living A Good Life



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2015)

*Living The Good Life with Helen and Scott Nearing*


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

Meanderer that was fascinating.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2015)

Great life if you can live it...Sadly Scott Nearing has been dead over 30 years and his wife Helen who was 20 years younger  died 12 years later..but Helen was an accomplished author and her books are still available on Amazon. Wonder what either of them would have thought of online shopping? 

Still, they were right even back in the day.... if you can be self sufficient and owe no-one anything then that has to be the best of life...but unfortunately for the vast majority these days it's almost impossible. ..


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 17, 2015)

I read their books 40 years ago.....


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2015)

Here is another video, telling how Greg Joly and Mary Diaz purchased a piece of land in Jamaica Vermont and hand built a homestead. Following in the footsteps of Scott and Helen Nearing who in 1932 left New York City to establish a homestead in Jamaica Vermont. Their experiment in living the simple life, building there own home, growing there own food became famous with the publication of "Living The Good Life - how to Live Sanely and Simply in a Troubled World". They continued there experiment in Vermont for over 20 years before taking there learned skills in homesteading to build another homestead in Harborside Maine.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2015)

www.DickProenneke.com - "Alone in the Wilderness" is the story of Dick Proenneke living in the Alaska wilderness. Dick filmed his adventures so he could show his relatives in the lower 48 states what life was like in Alaska, building his cabin, hunting for food and exploring the area.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2015)

[h=1]Mark Twain's Top 9 Tips for Living A Good Life[/h]


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2015)

Great tips!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)




----------

